# Simple shot hammer



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

Who else is getting the hammer when it drops on March 21st?

If you don't already know what it is, here's their video. 




And here's the teaser.


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

I was having technical difficulties. Disregard this post.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Until it comes out, Bill Hays has a very simple attachment for a wire frame (some call it a rod frame), say, a Marksman arm braced one for under $15.

http://pocketpredator.com/gallery.html scroll all the way down to the very bottom of that page to see this simple plate. It's not in production either but will be coming out soon. "Quick attach archery rest". If it were me I'd have a Marksman set up for arrows only using this simple rest.

As to the Simple Shot kit, sounds quite impressive... rail system for fishing reel or flashlight, adjustable arm brace (a definite new idea that accommodates clothing and large and small bone structure), quick change forks if you don't want a dedicated frame for arrows and another for regular ammo and the Ocularisrubber stopper or plug fast change band attachment. Low wide forks and a beaver tail hammer grip make it a comfy handle especially for strong pull sling bow use.

Price??

I bet you'll see some other makers entering the sling bow arena so I'd be patient and just get a Marksman to play with using a paracord arrow rest or if Pocket Predator comes out with the plate soon...attach that to the wire frame de jour and get into sling archery while you wait for other models of sling bows to appear on the market.

As to whisker biscuits, I've read where they wear out and tear up fletching for feather fletched arrows vs plastic vane fletching which seems to work better in biscuit arrow rests. Biscuits cost over $30 last time I saw them online in Walmart's online catalogue.


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

I've seen a lot of love hate for the whisker biscuit. Simple shot has them for $10 so not bad when they wear out.

I'm liking the ability to attach a reel to the base. I live minutes from the Trinity river and want to get into bow fishing for gar. I know I can get an actual bow fishing setup used at a good price but I really don't want another thing to learn the ins and outs of.

They said on YouTube a while back the price would be $125-$150 for the kit. We'll see where it falls. I just wanted to get everyone's opinion and thoughts on it.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for the info/reply. yeah, 10 bucks is cheap for a WB, maybe it's not the actual one, but a similar product..whatever, that's a good price.

$150 for the kit ain't bad either considering all that goes into it with expensive injection molds and stuff. It sure looks like Pocket Preditor's Blue Hammer and SERE thoughm, a knock off of which is on my bench right now to finish in wood, which has been on Bill's web site for a long time...which I think one of my cronies said he brought to one of the tournaments too... I'm fuzzy on that, wasn't there.

Marketing a kit will be the key to profit..if it's onesey twosey or several hundred sales to a very nitch market... those type of sales on slingshot forums here and there, naw... that's OK but not the big apple of marketing..so the price will have to stay high to compensate for all the costs of R&D and to make a profit too.

Owning a couple extra forks would be cool for quick change of bands/ammo for changing hunting conditions if shooting standard slingshot ammo. Snap off snap on to change bands in a rush. I like the hammer ergo design with beaver tail...makes me wanna get mine done in a hurry...been on my work bench too long now..half made, haven't mounted/slotted the fork to frame yet.

I'd go for a make do with a Marksman that's flat banded for now, as I said, to get into sling bowing then spring for the biggie when some makers come out with them. With the huge prepper market I am sure several makers will offer viable products.

The rail idea, well, a light? Why? "Hey, six point buck, that light means nothing..hold on, while I shoot you for supper." A fishing reel, certainly...or a handy place for the pristine feminist to lodge her favorite lipstick cartridge.

Bow fishing i.e. sling bow fishing can be a real boon to sling bow marketing. We used to hit with bow reels and heavy solid fiberglass arrows with rubber fletching, carp in low water in tributaries to the Ohio River...wouldn't eat them however...taste like Ohio River mud and oil slicks.

Fresh water carp however are great to pickle if begot in clean water. Use McCormic pickle spice, salt and vinegar. Pour hot boiling spice/ salt/vinegar like making pickles, over 1 inch square chunks of carp fillet... with bone, since carp are impossible to really fillet, and seal immediately, store in the fridge. Like pickled herring, delicious and the vinegar dissolves the bone completely like a sardine. You can pickle any fish. You would not believe how pickled carp taste, you'd swear it was pickled herring. Let it sit in the fridge for a month before eating so all the bone dissolves and the pickle spice does its thing. Delicious.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi DR,

I'm also excited to see the final production version of the SimpleShot Hammer. 3D print proto was already promising, but you know a production is a production.

As for the Whisker Biscuit:

I do like simplicity myself but I'm more on the on the Whisker side just as you. You can use more types of arrows, different shooting angles, and you can move with the loaded slingshot way better. Also if you're for hunting and using sharp heads it's just a good idea to keep them secured while waiting for the exact moment. Quick moves can also challenge the hold if the arrow is not kept well. Various diameters and feathers-vanes also a question. Reloading is also a bit easier if the arrow is kept in place by Whisker - of course depending on personal preferences.

Only couple weeks left :wave:

Cheers,

Tremo


----------



## Devil'sRival (May 30, 2014)

Instead of making a new thread, I'll ask here.

For those who've used the pocket predator arrow rest for wire frames and the SERE, how does it compare to a whisker biscuit like used on the simple shot hammer? Main use would be bowfishing with some hog hunting. Also not sure about the strong bands for arrows without a brace on the SERE.

I'm seriously eyeing perk #9 from pocket predator but I like the hammer as well. If both was an option life would so simple.


----------

